# Breeding halfmoons, soon!



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I just got the best female halfmoon that I can in my area. What you think? Here is the male.
Them together. They are not breeding in this tank. Nor am I going to put them together (besides breeding). She is going in her own tank.   the male has 14 or 16 rays and the female has 8. So what do you?think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I love everything about this spawn except your girls "top line" is she metallic? (Hoping that's not just the camera) whether she is or not good luck, I look foreward to updates


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

No I think she might be a little metallic. Cuz in some light she is teal. I think that is what metallic is, not sure lol. What do you mean top line? Do you mean that the top fin does not line up with back fin? Cuz i actually does, but she moves it around a lot, idk why she does that. Also what do I feed the fry? That is the only problem I have with betta fry. I really dont want to do live food . I heard people do hard boiled egg yolk and very crushed up nls pellets. Any suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't know what to feed fry besides live food, I think of "top line" as the shape of her body, like if you were drawing her body, the bottom is a bump then straight, I think the top should be a bend towards the front tapering down to the back but her "back bump" is a bit far back. Maybe that's just me or just the picture, regardless I think your fry will be gorgeous


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Never mind, apparently I'm the only one who likes bumps =\ http://www.usabettabreeder.com/pairs.html


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya i thought they were supposed to be straight, lol. What color type is she? And what do you think the fry colors will be? Also since i just got her 3 hours ago. How long should I wait to breed her? She already has the white tube and is very plump. But I want to wait a little bit. This is the first time I actually want to raise the fry from a spawn, so i want to know everything possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd wait QT time but I guess if you know she's healthy you may not have to, wait until you're all set up and have some live food for the babies. I THINK you'll get mostly red finned halfmoons with light bodies, you might get some with mostly violetish fins, and the girls iridescence should carry to the fry's bodies I THINK


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay thanks. What if I crush up frozen cyclops into a liquid?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=97189

http://www.ehow.com/how_8595073_breed-betta-combinations.html


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks. What is commercial fry food? Like hikari first bites?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd assume crushed pellets yes, I wonder if you could liquefy some bloodworms if that would work?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I will try that. No freshwater fish can resist bloodworms. Its probably the same with fry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I also wonder if it'd be bad to feed them frozen "live" foods? 

Why exactly don't you want to feed them live cultures?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I dont have time or the space for one. Plus my mom will be all freaked out if they are worms and my dad doesnt want me to setup a another system for brine shrimp or something like that. Cuz altogether we have 2 reefs (110g and 13g), 3 planted (29g, 10g, and 5g), 1 shellie tank (6g) and now 1 betta fry tank. But im breeding my moms betta, and she is sort of excited about that so she might not mind the worms to much, but still wouldnt liKe it to much. Dont you have to keep them in the fridge also?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't believe so, http://www.bettatalk.com/rearing_basics.htm http://www.bettatalk.com/what_fry_eat.htm 
http://www.bettas-jimsonnier.com/feedingfry.htm
http://www.bettatalk.com/cultures.htm


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

So what micro worm should I get? That doesnt need to go in the fridge. Temp will range from 60 in winter to 85 in summer. I can call my lfs right now and see if they can order me a culture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hopefully they will just tell hen you're spawning betta. They might even be able to sell some for you


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

How about white worms? http://www.worm-cultures.com/microworminformation.htm 65-85 degrees, actually very simple to care for


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dont they get to big for fry? I was thing vinegar worms or banana worms or micro worms?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

All microworms are 65-85, vinegar eels are hard and should be in moderation, and the white worms are Microworms (maybe white Microworms isn't the scientific name)


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

So the micro worms are the way to go? Will they be to big?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Just want to clarify, the toplines should not be straight but gently curved. Like so:









And you'll want to start off with Microworms or Vinegar Eels. Then graduate to Baby Brine Shrimp and grindal's if you wanted. Or at that point you can go to ground pellet foods or decap brine shirmp.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

So what do you think of my female? It was the best i could ever fine in my area for a long long time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Color-wise she looks fine, she's a Pastel Salamander. She looks like she can only get up to Super DeT, her caudal is rounded rather than the sharp D as it should be if she were a HM. Topline is much too straight. Anal fin is much too long and isn't straight as it should. Can't see her ventral's though. Looks like she might have the marble gene too, are those small black-ish splotches on her side? Dorsal looks like it reaches the caudal but she's not in full flare so it's hard to tell.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I just came home from a store. To find the female dead in the 10g, all the water chemistry is normal. I guess that is what happens when you buy fish just when they just come in. I'm going to get a refund tomorrow. They have too more but they weren't to good. So looks like I'm going to be waiting a while. Suckssssss!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Aw damn :-( sorry to hear that


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you ever shop in RI fish stores? We have a few around Providence which are really good, Aqua-Life is one of them on Wickenden street. He doesn't always have females but they are well taken care of!

I can also look around my fish stores if you like to find you a good female, there's one store in Westerly, RI that I adore and they have fantastic females. Shipping would be super easy to your place or we could meet somewhere (I know that's super sudden and totally don't mind if you don't want to, better safe than sorry!) to give you the female. Just an offer is all, no need to take it if you don't want to!


----------



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)

wow dude nice looking female you got there!i like to pair it to my opaque male!hehe..
and about the fry, i feed my fry egg yolk for 2 days after the male was remove, then after that i feed them brine shrimp. until now they look healthy, they are 1 week old now..they are the product of my DT pair. But Indjo, he's a tfk moderator, told me that it will produce fry will with deformities. but sorry indjo if didnt listen to you somehow, i just like to experiment and see it for my self.. hehe.. and dude see this thread of mine, http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=419402 Ive been following these guide for weeks now..hope this can help you too.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It's best to only use boiled egg yolk as a completely last resort, most fry will only go after things that wiggle since it is in their instincts to do so. 

And yes, DTxDT will give you lots of deformities, be prepared to take care of a lot of fry with swim bladder issues and digestive issues meloywafu.

Also you can use infusoria culture too which generally, if you have live plants; you have infusoria


----------



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> I just came home from a store. To find the female dead in the 10g, all the water chemistry is normal. I guess that is what happens when you buy fish just when they just come in. I'm going to get a refund tomorrow. They have too more but they weren't to good. So looks like I'm going to be waiting a while. Suckssssss!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


what the ?! sorry about this dude, i didnt see this one..


----------



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> It's best to only use boiled egg yolk as a completely last resort, most fry will only go after things that wiggle since it is in their instincts to do so.
> 
> And yes, DTxDT will give you lots of deformities, be prepared to take care of a lot of fry with swim bladder issues and digestive issues meloywafu.
> 
> Also you can use infusoria culture too which generally, if you have live plants; you have infusoria


thanks lil!i still have brine shrimp, i feed them once a day.. and copy that, ill just have to be prepared for this..hehe..


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

meloywafu said:


> what the ?! sorry about this dude, i didnt see this one..


Np. I had no idea it was going to happen. Maybe it was to much stress or something internal was going on. Cuz they literally got them in that morning. But when they get them in they go fast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)

heres my DT pair fry miss lil.. 
(1 week old)


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Do you ever shop in RI fish stores? We have a few around Providence which are really good, Aqua-Life is one of them on Wickenden street. He doesn't always have females but they are well taken care of!
> 
> I can also look around my fish stores if you like to find you a good female, there's one store in Westerly, RI that I adore and they have fantastic females. Shipping would be super easy to your place or we could meet somewhere (I know that's super sudden and totally don't mind if you don't want to, better safe than sorry!) to give you the female. Just an offer is all, no need to take it if you don't want to!


Thanks. But one of my lfs are going to get them in for me. They take good care of there bettas as well. I got this female from pet supply plus so they dont do that good there. But they get them in sort of frequently and for good prices.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Np. I had no idea it was going to happen. Maybe it was to much stress or something internal was going on. Cuz they literally got them in that morning. But when they get them in they go fast.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


dont worry dude..i know youll find another better female.. and conditioning them first may be a good start before meeting your pair..


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I didn't put them together yet. They were separated the whole time. I just put her in that tank(in the little cup) so you guys could see the pair. She was only in there for a couple minutes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, wanted to say something else about the Brine shrimp too. Careful about feeding that too much, BS is known to cause constipation issues which obviously isn't good for DT fry. Best that you mix it up with some other worms and foods if you can. Can't really see the fry since they're so young yet.

tankman, that's fine, just figured I'd offer. Yeah, we had a Pet Supplies Plus down here too and they were absolutely awful, I've never heard good things about any of their stores and would never buy from there again if even given the chance! But good luck with finding a new female then!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

meloywafu said:


> wow dude nice looking female you got there!i like to pair it to my opaque male!hehe..
> and about the fry, i feed my fry egg yolk for 2 days after the male was remove, then after that i feed them brine shrimp. until now they look healthy, they are 1 week old now..they are the product of *my DT pair.* *But Indjo, he's a tfk moderator, told me that it will produce fry will with deformities.* but sorry indjo if didnt listen to you somehow, i just like to experiment and see it for my self.. hehe.. and dude see this thread of mine, http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=419402 Ive been following these guide for weeks now..hope this can help you too.


DT x DT is safe for 1 generation specially if the pair are not related. But breeding DT x DT siblings for the purpose of line breeding will eventually create deformed offspring (mainly bent spine). Knowing what to pair (siblings), someone succeeded in breeding out deformed genes and could breed her DTs for a few generations before breeding them to a ST.

No worries meloywafu, I too used to experiment. It's the best teacher anyone can get.

tankman12: 
a good body is one that is shaped like a bullet - balanced top and bottom lines with a rather wide end (where body meets tail).

Note on eggyolk:
I watched a youtube video someone linked on egg yolk and saw the yolk wasn't boiled hard enough. The egg yolk MUST be very HARD boiled. When I use egg yolk, it doesn't "dilute" in the water but more like particle sized powder.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks! Ya one of my lfs will get a bunch in for me so I will have a good chance to get a good female.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh, wanted to say something else about the Brine shrimp too. Careful about feeding that too much, BS is known to cause constipation issues which obviously isn't good for DT fry. Best that you mix it up with some other worms and foods if you can. Can't really see the fry since they're so young yet.
> 
> tankman, that's fine, just figured I'd offer. Yeah, we had a Pet Supplies Plus down here too and they were absolutely awful, I've never heard good things about any of their stores and would never buy from there again if even given the chance! But good luck with finding a new female then!


copy that lil.. thanks!


----------



## meloywafu (Jun 26, 2014)

indjo said:


> DT x DT is safe for 1 generation specially if the pair are not related. But breeding DT x DT siblings for the purpose of line breeding will eventually create deformed offspring (mainly bent spine). Knowing what to pair (siblings), someone succeeded in breeding out deformed genes and could breed her DTs for a few generations before breeding them to a ST.
> 
> No worries meloywafu, I too used to experiment. It's the best teacher anyone can get.
> 
> ...


thank you injo!and copy that on egg yolk..and im mixing it on water before feeding even if its already a mashed.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Tankman, I am concerned that you want to breed bettas but don't have room (or permission) for live food cultures. Bettas produce hundreds of fry. You need a 30+ gallon to raise females and individual jars for all the males. What are you going to do with the fry once they breed? Please think this through, it's not fair to the fish.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I will get live foods. I wasnt 100% sure I needed one. Plus I have 3 lfs that will take them. Thanks for your concern flint.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I'm new to breeding bettas too. Any ideas for what you plan to do with the fry once they're older?

I'm assuming you'll probably keep one or two.

So sorry you lost your female. Is there any particular colors or markings you're going for?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I just lost the male do to fungus or something. I posted a thread on it last night. He didn't make the night. So now I don't have the male or female, I'm not going to breed bettas. I had 3 lfs that wanted them and would give me store credit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That is so sad. Sorry that you lost both. Maybe you can go to your local fish store and put in a request for a male and female halfmoon and describe what colors and markings you're looking for.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Maybe. I think im going to take a little break from bettas. But i will definitely get back into them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tpatrdh (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow that is tough sorry You lost them


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I've heard of breeders losing the female or male, but both is a rare case. Hope it works out for you next time.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks again! This wasnt even from breeding or anything. They were never together. The female had something wrong with her and the male got some type of fungus thing and i didnt know what it was or what to do (hence the thread). So ya im not to sad about the female but the male im sad about, he was so cool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I can understand that. I had a halfmoon too, handsome royal blue butterfly but sadly he lost his struggle with a relapse of fin rot. I felt really bad for losing him even though I did everything I could to help.

Oh, I sent you a message recently. Check you inbox when you get the chance.


----------



## clementchee (Nov 26, 2013)

awwww =(


----------

